Ask HN: Is a startup no longer a startup once you hit PMF? - adawg_4
======
mtmail
(PMF = Product-Market Fit)

The term is no longer strict. People and press call companies with 1 billion
valuation startups just because they're young and disruptive (AirBnB a couple
of years ago). At the same time one-person bootstrapped websites call
themselves startups. I've seen a chef call himself startup (instead of simply
entpreneur).

I think you're right: once the company has traction, found product-market fit
and starts to scale its processes (with external funding or not) it should
become just a 'company'.

